# showdow boxing with weights?



## savior (Apr 3, 2007)

I was recommended to shadow box with a few pounds in my hand. I heard that this practice may damage your elbow/shoulder. What should I do? Should I worry, or shouldn't I?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 3, 2007)

Not do it.  

If you want to punch with weights make sure you are hitting something.  It puts a lot of strain on your elbows to throw punches with weights if there is nothing to absorb it but your elbows.


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 3, 2007)

Was curious about that before too, never thought to ask though. Thanks for the info andrew.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Apr 3, 2007)

I see no problem in this, as long as the intensity is low. Oscar De la Hoya and Sugar Shane Mosley do it all the time. The key is not to punch 100% committed and not locking your arms. As long as you stay relaxed and move at a moderate pace, you should be fine. :asian:


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 4, 2007)

if you wanna work out your arms for stamina and speed just keep throwing jab cross jab cross when you are running. youll be sore like hell less than 1 mile. plus youre working out your legs. one of my favorite warm ups to do before practice = D

i think the weights would be worse for your shoulders and wrists than your elbows. like said as long as you dont hyper extend.


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 6, 2007)

i know boxers do this when they are laying down though. and the shoot their hands straight up when they punch. just dont hyper extend.


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 6, 2007)

Go ahead as long as the punches are controlled and not 100% power.  Also use 1 or 2 pound weights, nothing bigger.  The idea is to get your punches stronger and get used to the weight for when you train or fight with gloves.  I knew a guy that shadow boxed with ankle weights also to help strengthen his legs during a kicking position.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 7, 2007)

As a couple of others have said --  I think it can be a good part of a training routine, done the right way.  The weights have to be reasonable (I've gone as high as 5 pounds, in slow motion through punching drills, but generally, no more than 3 pounds), and it's something to do when you're well warmed up.  Start slow & light, and be careful of the extension.  You can't just fling a couple of extra pounds out there like you can your empty hand (though proper dynamics can generate enough force on the empty hand to harm your shoulders, too!).    And it's only ONE part of your routine...

Another drill I've done is simply maintaining a fighting stance holding weights up; no punches, just moving in your stance...  Do two or three minutes of that with 5 pounds, and you'll be worn out!


----------



## LawDog (Apr 7, 2007)

For my hands, 
I will use 16 oz boxing gloves. When I actively boxed and kickboxed you were required to shadow box with heavy gloves on for some of the following reasons,
A) When you fight in the ring you had to wear gloves anywhere from 6oz - 12oz, you have to get use to them,
B) The weight would provide resistance to the start portion of the strike. This helps develope the so called "fast twitch" making your strike come out faster from the start,
C) This will provide resistance on the retraction portion of the stike for the same reasons as in B. Most will develope a fast "release" of their strikes but their return/rechambering is much slower. This type of return will slow down a fast pattern rhythm. If you do alot of bag time the strike's impact will help "bounce" return your strike so when you don't hit something there is a chance that you will either hyper extend or return the strike slowly.
There is more.
For my kicks,
A) For strength training I will use 4 - 5 lb weights. I will kick very slowly when using this amount of weight. This amount of weight training is not for the kick itself, it is done develope the upper leg muscle groups and to develope the muscles that control the rotation of the hip.
B) For kicking speed I will use either 1 lb or 2 1/2 ankle weights. This is done for the same reasons in B & C in the hands section.

The reason many will injure their joints when weight striking is that they will accelerate the strike into the joint lock position. You first must understand what and where a power curve is in any given strike. While using weights accelerate the strike to the end of the power curve then relax and begin to retract the strike. When this is done correctly you won't hyper extend a strike ending up with a few weeks / months with tennis elbow.
I have been using this old technique for weight resistnce striking for over 42 years, works for me and it will work for you.
:ultracool


----------



## tradrockrat (Apr 7, 2007)

personally?  never never never.

I used 16 oz gloves in place of a weight, and I would wear nothing on my legs.

I don't like weights and don't think they are good for the joints because, quite frankly, once you're tired, you're NOT going to be careful with your punches.

JMHO.


----------



## King (May 2, 2007)

Shadowboxing while holding weights or have weights strapped onto your arms/legs seems too risky for little benefit. I draw the line when risks outweighs the benefits. However, sometimes I strap on a weight *vest *when I do my drills which makes for a challenging work out. It's safer because the weights are distributed on my body. I believe the guide line is never put on more than 20% of your body weight because it's too much stress for your knees and heart. I find it a helpful aid to train for endurance.


----------



## muay saksit (Sep 28, 2007)

Thunder Foot said:


> I see no problem in this, as long as the intensity is low. Oscar De la Hoya and Sugar Shane Mosley do it all the time. The key is not to punch 100% committed and not locking your arms. As long as you stay relaxed and move at a moderate pace, you should be fine. :asian:


 
why you give exampl as boxing fighter and not exampl of nakmuay thai?

the best fighter in muay thai are the (thai) nakmuay....

if you speak karate or kung fu, you cannot give answer with tae know do or judo, you see? 
it is surprising which a Master in old style thai does not quote names of nakmuay thai!

i have make interview of Anuwat Kaewsamrit, a very puncher nakmuay (muay mat) and he train with weight in hand in shadow boxing...


----------



## onibaku (Sep 30, 2007)

you shouldn't put too much weight on your arms when shadow boxing because it can damage your shoulders and elbows. you should not also give 100% because your elbows might hurt. maybe you can put ankle weights instead of putting it in your arms


----------

